# Foreigner wants to send me a bank draft for my car without seeing it!



## stuartmc (18 Jul 2007)

What am I missing here...?

We have a car advertised on carzone. I got an enquiry via e-mail as per the below thread. I ca't think of a good reason for not providing an address to the prospective buyer but it feels crazy and wrong somehow.....

-------------------------------------


Hi Sound Good....... 
I'm ready to proceed with the purchase, I will instruct my irish bank to raise the BANK draft directly in your name and flavor from my account for the sum of 7,700 euro You'll allow the draft to clear for 2-3 days at your Bank. After you might have deducted your payment, the excess fund should be sent to my shipper in the UK, via westernuion money transfer. My shipper handle the shipping to Canada, he deals with Quick Time, and fast delivery. i will like to pay you 120 euro for your efforts and the westernuion money transfer charges. 
Pls send your full datas, so that you'll recieve the draft very 
soon. NAME...PHYSICAL ADDRESS...PHONE NUMBERS... 
Hoping to hear from you ASAP, shipper will come for pickup at your address. 
Danny brown 
Good day
payment will cleared into your account before you release the car to the shipper.......


*Stuart  Stuart.XXX@XXXXX.com* wrote:st1\:*{behavior:url(#default#ieooui) } Thank you for your interest in our car. Please see my answers below and let me know if you are still interested.​ 

-----Original Message-----​
From: xxxxxxxx@yahoo.co.uk [mailto:xxxxxxx@yahoo.co.uk]​
Sent: 18 July 2007 15:35​
To: Stuart​
Subject: Enquiry about your Fiat Punto from Motornet​ 


Hi Stuart ,​ 

XXXX [516 299 6376] made an enquiry on Motornet about your 2000 Fiat Punto 1.2l 16v SPORTING - NCT 11/08 1.2 Petrol (ref. 738216).​ 

XXXX writes: ​
I would like to enquire about the 2000 Fiat Punto 1.2l 16v SPORTING - NCT 11/08 1.2 Petrol​ 



Hello, Got your advert about selling a car. I'm interested in buying​
it but will like to know some few thing about it.​
1. How long have you owned it? Approx 1 year​
2. Why are you selling it? I use the train now​
3. What is the mileage? 50k miles​
4. What sort of condition is it at the moment? perfect​
And please let me know if it's still available for sale and the​
bottom price you can let me have it. It is still available at â‚¬4900​
I Based in Canada operating personal business of selling and buying of ​
used goods​
The shippment will be handled by my private shipper in UK. And the payment​
will be made buy a certified cheque or Banker's draft. Await to hearing​
from you soon.​
You can also contact me on my telephone (516) 299-6376​
Thank you​
XXXXX​ 

You can view this car here: ​
http://www.carzone.ie/738216​ 


ID: 449678​


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2007)

Read the thread on scams or Google search scams. 

He sends you a cheque for more than the price of the car.
You foolishly send him the difference by Western Union
The cheque bounces. 
You lose.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2007)

Yeah - well known scam. Avoid like the plague and maybe alert the site owners to this guy.


----------



## ang1170 (18 Jul 2007)

I posted the wrong link. For more details, see:

[broken link removed]


----------



## TreeTiger (19 Jul 2007)

Well done on spotting that something was "off".  Too many people are taken in by these scammers.

My favourite anti-scam website is this: 
It's run by someone who sells horses and got a little fed up of the same type of responses as you got, so decided to turn the tables a little.

Quote from the front page:
"  Ever hear of the Nigerian 419 scam letters? Well they take many shapes and forms, but the end results are all the same. If you fall for there scam you are out some hard earned cash. If you are selling a horse, dog, car, tractor, boat or anything else on the web then you need to be aware of this scam!
The first few letters are from scammers trying to buy my horses...
After receiving about 10 of these letters and ignoring them I decided to fight back a little. The letters with the ***** are from people who have sent their works to me!
[FONT=&quot]It costs these guys real money to send you there fake money orders (and believe me...they are FAKE) and that's money they have successfully scammed off of other unsuspecting people. So I decided to [/FONT][FONT=&quot]scam the scammer!"

To date the scammers have been done out of over $3,800, not a lot in the greater scheme of things, but the stories make great reading!
[/FONT]


----------



## pc7 (19 Jul 2007)

fair play on spotting it, its a real abuse of the internet, lots of people out there would take it on face value and fall for it.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jul 2007)

Just ask yourself-why on earth would someone in Canada want to buy a Fiat Punto from Ireland?


----------



## pc7 (19 Jul 2007)

a man came from the highlands in scotland 2 years ago to buy my 1990 nissan micra for €150 ! he said they run for ever and he couldnt get one, i was mortified boyfriend said we might get scrappage for it couldn't believe it. He arrived off the boat and drove it to belfast to get the boat back, so my little red nissan is probably herding cattle in the snow!!


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Just ask yourself-why on earth would someone in Canada want to buy a Fiat Punto from Ireland?



First thing that would cross my mind too. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

pc7 said:


> a man came from the highlands in scotland 2 years ago to buy my 1990 nissan micra for €150 ! he said they run for ever and he couldnt get one, i was mortified boyfriend said we might get scrappage for it couldn't believe it. He arrived off the boat and drove it to belfast to get the boat back, so my little red nissan is probably herding cattle in the snow!!



That makes no sense either.


----------



## Istabraq1 (19 Jul 2007)

Can ya not wait for the cheque to clear before sending on the difference minus all your costs??
If the cheque bounces ya obviously send nothing on, ...seems simple or am I missing something ????????????????


----------



## Guest120 (19 Jul 2007)

stuartmc said:


> What am I missing here...?
> 
> We have a car advertised on carzone. I got an enquiry via e-mail as per the below thread. I ca't think of a good reason for not providing an address to the prospective buyer but it feels crazy and wrong somehow.....



If your serious about not being able to spot what this is from first reading then you really shouldn't be using the Internet/email, or perhaps be going outdoors to be honest.


----------



## RS2K (19 Jul 2007)

Istabraq1 said:


> Can ya not wait for the cheque to clear before sending on the difference minus all your costs??
> If the cheque bounces ya obviously send nothing on, ...seems simple or am I missing something ????????????????



The cheque can take a long while to bounce.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> If your serious about not being able to spot what this is from first reading then you really shouldn't be using the Internet/email, ...



Was thinking that myself.


----------



## pc7 (19 Jul 2007)

i know aircobra it was the funniest thing ever, he looked like billy connolly! i thought it was a wind up, my boyfriend handed him back 20 for luck!


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

pc7 said:


> i know aircobra it was the funniest thing ever, he looked like billy connolly! i thought it was a wind up, my boyfriend handed him back 20 for luck!



He needs more than luck.[SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE]


----------



## Danmo (19 Jul 2007)

TreeTiger said:


> Well done on spotting that something was "off". Too many people are taken in by these scammers.
> 
> My favourite anti-scam website is this:
> It's run by someone who sells horses and got a little fed up of the same type of responses as you got, so decided to turn the tables a little.


 
Hillarious


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

pc7 said:


> a man came from the highlands in scotland 2 years ago to buy my 1990 nissan micra for €150 ! he said they run for ever and he couldnt get one, i was mortified boyfriend said we might get scrappage for it couldn't believe it. He arrived off the boat and drove it to belfast to get the boat back, so my little red nissan is probably herding cattle in the snow!!


Were there any bank robberies in your area that week?


----------



## pc7 (19 Jul 2007)

ah my old little naomi (the nissan) wouldn't have partaken in such offenses! it was a grand car it was broken into constantly every weekend for years they'd bend the door back, but could never start it! kids in the area would point at it when I'd get petrol cause i think they thought it never started cause they couldn't rob it, they even robbed my battery one time, but if you went over 40 miles an hour wind would come in the doors where they had been bent back so would not be a good get a way vehicle (maybe for the key stone cops)!


----------



## Mpsox (19 Jul 2007)

This is a known type of fraud

The draft will more then likely turn out to be fraudulent and will be bounced, however that will take around 10 days for when you lodge it to when your account is debited back for the amount of the draft once it is unpaid
Fraudster is hoping that you will have sent the money on in the meantime


----------



## Istabraq1 (19 Jul 2007)

Could the OP not just lodge the bank draft wait the ten 10 days, then get the bank to confirm everything is genuine and then send on the excess??

Anyway in this instance it is obvious that all is not right, but I dont see any harm in letting the frauster go to the trouble of sending on the "funds" and then making them wait the required time for the bank to confirm it is legit or not as the case may be.
Why would anyone send on a bank draft of 7700 for something that costs 4900 ... strange!


It baffles me


----------



## ang1170 (19 Jul 2007)

Istabraq1 said:


> Could the OP not just lodge the bank draft wait the ten 10 days, then get the bank to confirm everything is genuine and then send on the excess??


 
Because it's a scam! It won't clear, and the bank will probably make you pay charges for presenting a dud draft.



Istabraq1 said:


> It baffles me


 
It's a scam!

The baffling thing is that people fall for it......

As for those criticising the OP for even questioning it, at least they did. No doubt some people actually fall for it - if they didn't it would soon die out.


----------



## stuartmc (19 Jul 2007)

Ah, what I was missing is that the dud draft would cost me when it bounces. I would like to 419 this but I can't think of a way to do it without it costing me.

Thanks for all the craic in the thread though.


----------

